# Is my German shepherd puppy mixed with anything?



## elawson00 (May 13, 2013)

Hello

I'm curious.... my puppy is 6 months old approx 45 lbs. We got him from someone who was going to give him to the shelter. I know he has shepherd in him but was curious to what else he may have in him. They said his mother was a German, but there was another German male in the neighborhood and a lab.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

My bet is the gsd is the dad


----------



## vwitt (May 22, 2013)

Looks GSD to me, I don't see a lab mix producing such magnificent EARS!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

I've been wondering myself what kind of mixed dog we have. This picture is not the best but its the best one I have on my iPod touch. I'm thinking Shepard/Rottweiler. Any thoughts? BTW she's about 9 months old.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

elawson00 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm curious.... my puppy is 6 months old approx 45 lbs. We got him from someone who was going to give him to the shelter. I know he has shepherd in him but was curious to what else he may have in him. They said his mother was a German, but there was another German male in the neighborhood and a lab.



Those ears are amazing. Beautiful puppy!!


----------



## atourya (Mar 23, 2013)

buckeye1 said:


> I've been wondering myself what kind of mixed dog we have. This picture is not the best but its the best one I have on my iPod touch. I'm thinking Shepard/Rottweiler. Any thoughts? BTW she's about 9 months old.
> View attachment 107058
> 
> 
> ...


She's so pretty! How much does she weigh?


----------



## atourya (Mar 23, 2013)

elawson00 said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm curious.... my puppy is 6 months old approx 45 lbs. We got him from someone who was going to give him to the shelter. I know he has shepherd in him but was curious to what else he may have in him. They said his mother was a German, but there was another German male in the neighborhood and a lab.


The weight is definitely on track, and don't let the widow's peak dissuade you. I've seen a few pure GSD's with them, and my Belgian has one as well. 

I would guess it's the other GSD, not the lab. The weight, the coat, the figure...


----------



## buckeye1 (Jun 17, 2013)

atourya said:


> She's so pretty! How much does she weigh?


Thank you!! The last time I weighed her she weighed about 45lbs...but that was back in July, I bet now she's about 50lbs or so.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

